# Which clinic in Greece for donor eggs IVF



## Efi78 (Jun 26, 2017)

Hi,

After multiple failures with OE I am about to start investigating DEIVF.

I am thinking of doing this in Greece. I understand that there donors are anonymous Plus it is also my homeland . Our families live there so we would have a lot of support plus a close phenotype matching as I am Greek.  

Any suggestions with regards to clinics? Does anyone have experience with DEIVF in Greece?


----------



## magicpillow (Feb 8, 2015)

Although we had UK treatment, I had been seriously considering New Life in Thessaloniki.  I'd read lots of rave reviews about them on here...xx


----------



## Stacey10 (Jun 7, 2013)

If you have no other problems going on, ie, JUST an egg problem then newlife in Thessaloniki would be a great place to start going on the reviews on here, only problem is if you have immune type issues, the dr doesn’t believe in them, so you would need a fs where you live to prescribe the drugs you would need for the cycle. Iakentro  is good. Also embryoland is a popular clinic, not so much on this forums but others, and it seems as popular as newlife. Three clinics to stay away from are ovum, and genesis, although being greek you may fare ok there, it’s extremely busy and your left waiting for hours for appointments and even transfer, I had a friend who was totally ripped off at that clinic and have read of some not very nice experiences there also, the other is embio, another one that is supposedly a top clinic but I’ve had first hand experience and I wouldn’t go near it again even if the cycle was free or someone paid me.
There are a couple of other good clinics there as well, but you do have to do your research.


----------



## Clara Rose (May 2, 2005)

I had DEIVF at Newlife in Thessaloniki and I can thoroughly recommend them. My first cycle with them resulted in my twins, and I had had failures at other clinics. My egg donor was Greek. The staff at Newlife are wonderful, I can't praise them enough. Good luck! x


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

I have had success with Polish IVF clinic, but if you visit eggdonationfriends you will find tons of info and stats on IVF clinics in Greece. As to personal experiences this thread https://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=372.0 is helpful. Hope this helps x


----------



## Efi78 (Jun 26, 2017)

Thank you all for your feedback! Very very useful.

New Life has been recommended from many people. I have also received personal messages recommending this clinic. Plus I can combine with holiday at Chalkidiki! 

I ll have a look and meet with people from the other clinics as well. 
Have a good day everyone and thank you for the feedback. Highly valuable


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

All the best with your journey x


----------

